# Sleeper build



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

So I've had my NB for a year now, and I'm starting my second turbo build. Figure I could breath some life back into the Beetle world with some pics. 


The old setup:

42 Draft turbo back

Tyrol side mount

PSS9

The little snail that could K04

Some Meth

034 intake
Also have Forge TIP and GIAC X3T04 Flash. 
With the old setup I was able to pull a stock EVO X from 60-100. Never got it to the drag strip.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

So the engine started getting blow by and I started day dreaming about 300whp. So, I started looking at the F23 turbo. Then the 300hp F23 day dream, turned to 350hp GT2871 dream, then turned to 400hp GT3071 dream. Then the dream turned into 

Thanks to bluegli3432 for a great deal on a pagparts log manifold kit with PTE 5830. 
And that leads me to here
[URL=http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/blackelk1/media/856FA59B-4B32-4A05-BE07-AEEFD884D2DE.jpg.html]


Then I got stuck here


Cylinder 4 has a nice scratch on it thanks to this. I'm going to see if I can hone it out tomorrow. Pretty sure I'm going to end up having to pulling the engine sunday or monday, and taking a trip to the machine shop. I've never had to remove a crank before, and that's my only worry. Looks like I'm ordering pistons with my rods, my 400hp dream just became 450hp.


----------



## levyvr6 (Dec 2, 2003)

That set up is looking serious. Looking forward to see what comes next. Subscribed!opcorn:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, this looks like a serious performance build; the size of that turbo looks insane! How do you like the Tyrol Sport SMIC; did you notice, much of a difference? I would assume; with the build you going for, you will go fmic? Keep us posted; as things progress!


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

The SMIC made a huge difference. I got heat soak when temps got over 95 degrees, but that's the beetle's poor bumper design. I was going to use the SMIC with water meth until the end of winter, but looks like I'm pulling the engine and boring to 1.9L. My as well do a custom FMIC with the engine out.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I live in New Mexico and during the summer; at the high 100 plus temps, heat soak is horrible and really affects how the car runs.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

I just got a lucky break. One_fast_vw just gave me a killer deal on clean O6A block with IE rods. Hopefully in another week or two, everything will be getting put back to getter.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

With the amount of power; you will be running, are you going beef up your trans and clutch? Seems like at power levels; you are going to start breaking things! :-(


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, I'm ordering a clutch and stronger shift release lever next paycheck. I don't plan on drag racing, too hard on parts. There have been plenty of people that have made 380-400hp on stock transmission.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I would think at the bare minimum; a bolt kit for the differential, would be a good idea (I used ARP bolts). I have Autotech Wave Trac LSD and have been very happy with it. Are you running a 02j or 02m?

http://www.autotech.com/category/wavetrac-differentials.html


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

I still have the O2J, so I don't want to put too much into. Plan on doing a built O2M next fall. The goal from here until the spring is just get the turbo kit running with no problems and get the tune just right. Right now I have a united motorsports 550cc tune, that I will be replacing with maestro 870cc tune in a few months. I had a neon years ago that a put a ton of money and parts into at once and tons of problems to sort out. I like to do one major change at a time, so it's easier to source the problems.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well if you are going the 02m route; you might check out my thread and what I did to beef up mine, the shifter forks are particularly failure prone (definitely bolt/weld them or go steel).

http://newbeetle.org/forums/transmi...2m-6-speed.html#/forumsite/20963/topics/50942


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, I've read that thread before. This transmission only has to last me a year.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

nice build, are you going to do wideband ecu conversion?


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

The APH are already wide band. A month ago I picked up a AWP ecu with unitedmotorsports stage 3 tune on it. It plugged right in and ran after changing the MAF housing. Going to go maestro in November.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok this is seriously legit! Subscribed


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Slowly getting there. Just waiting on One_fast_vw to ship my bottom end, and I can start putting things back together.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you thought; of putting one of the reinforced clutch fork? I have heard; them bending, is a common issues and even more so, with the increased clamping force of your high performance clutch. 

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=02j reinforced clutch fork


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, I just saw the reinforced ones the other day. Thinking of sending this one back and getting apt's fork.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Update. So due to waiting 3 weeks for an engine that never got shipped and one week of waiting for paypal to return my money, I am way behind schedule. Blocks at the machine shop getting bored, and should be down by next Thursday. Pulling the engine in the beetle is a lot harder than a jetta.







Had free time and decided everything needed to be black. This week going to make a catch can.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, to hear the engine; didn't end up working out. New parts look good, engines at the machine shop and you are moving forward!  It always seems; things take longer, than we anticipate! :banghead:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

rods together and rings gapped


engine bored, honed, and decked. Just waiting on thrust washers, and a day off


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Look'n good! eace:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Bravo! eace:


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Well Done! This is a probably a dumb question...why not get the battery and all the plastic that wraps it out of there? Seems like you could get quite a bit more breathing room.

anyways, :beer:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm going to do a small battery and clean up the fuses next to make some room for intercooler piping.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Bigger intercooler, more timing, more boost. Slowly coming to gather.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good! What brand of intercooler; did you get? Looks beefy and interesting how, the connections are only on one side! That would require less fabrication of piping!  Good job! eace:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

It's just a CXracing intercooler. I stole the idea from Sledge001. He made about 390hp with a similar setup.


----------



## McLeod (Dec 23, 2010)

Really nice ! Any heating issues ? I installed my FMIc more or less same way but summer temperatures is hell.. 

Is this a 034 manifold you are using ?


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah 034 manifold. It's still really cold here, so no heating issues. I'm looking into a upgraded radiator or USRT oil cooler, since I'm thinking of doing some 1/2 mile races.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

This guy; used a Mishimoto radiator for a Golf and after some mods, was able to successfully install it. He noted; some cooling improvements and being in the extremely hot South West, might be a good upgrade to considor. There are also; shops, that will custom make you a radiator and that would theoretically fit without modifications but I don't know, how cost effective they would be. 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/technical-modifications/58189-radiator-swap.html


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for that link, I will look into that.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

It's getting warm here, so time for more water meth


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

a little fun with my friends evox with stage 2 tune, full exhaust, intake, intercooler pipes.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

How is your Bug running and what tune did you go with? Did you go with a Mishimoto radiator? Glad you got it back on the road! eace:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

The car is running good. I'm starting to find little leaks now, so dealing with that. I'm not going to do the radiator, because I've read people are have trouble with the welds leaking. Going to go with a large oil cooler and see if that works. I've got a few more go fast bits coming in next week; will update.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

CVA3 intake cam and dual water meth nozzles made a huge difference. I was running the car on 101 octane, now I'm quicker on 91 octane.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

IE rods, JE pistons, fmic, bigger turbo, IE cams, water/meth... oh, my!  You didn't spare any expense; where are you at, on the build so far? :thumbup:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm pretty much done with the power of the car. I just need a new tune to rev a little higher. Next I'm redoing the brakes, then on to cleaning up the body. Hopefully I will be getting on the dyne soon.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm curios with all the parts your installed; did you get the engine blueprinted and dynamically balanced at a machine shop? I always; wanted to do that, if I ever built a high performance engine.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

I did everything besides get it balanced. I'm not revving that high and it's only used for very short bursts of power.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So, got any video of the engine running and you driving around? Would love to see and hear; your car up and running again! I bet that BIG turbo; sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

I need to get a good video. I only have a few third gear pull videos, that have bad sound.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, if you have some time and make some, let us know! eace:


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice man! Definitely build a trans up a nice and strong. I have a Peloquin diff in my 2nd 02J. I blew up third gear in my old one!:screwy:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, I'm trying to decide what's the best transmission setup to use. Either way will cost a lot. O2j I will need gears, lsd. O2m I will need the transmission, clutch, lsd, and shift forks. I need to hurry up and make my mind up, can't go to the track until I do.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Just doing a log on 91 octane, knock was 3 on 26psi. Upgrading the water meth system made a big difference.
Trying a better flowing intercooler from a friend, 101 octane, and 30psi next week.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, the sound of the turbo and seeing the burst in speed, is impressive. I have not driven in a heavily modified 1.8T; looks like fun! :laugh: I'm glad the rebuild went well and things are solid! eace:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Been a while since I did an update. Added a fluidamper pulley, oil cooler, and 3 inch exhaust. I will be hopefully putting the car on the dyne June 3rd.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So does the fluidampr really lower nvh; does the car feel different? I was tempted to get one; when I had my Southbend clutch installed in my 02m, which gets noisy when you remove the dual mass flywheel.


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't speak for blackelk but I have a Fluidampr on my GTI. The revs don't drop as fast between shifts. I have a 12lb flywheel. In terms of the noise, it did quiet it down a little but nothing really major. The best thing is it eliminated some of the vibration I was feeling from down in the lower RPMs. 

Nice upgrades man! :beer:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Exactly, it helped but not as much as I thought it would. The vibrations at idle decreased a little, but I have upgraded mounts so the car will always vibrate at idle. I mostly got it just as added safety. Engine rebuilds aren't cheap, so anything to save the bearings.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Tell us more; about your 3" exhaust system, I'm seeing Magnaflow mufflers. Is the system custom made by a local muffler shop or did someone else, make it for you?


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

It's just a 42 draft design mk4 gti exhaust. It fits perfect, and has a nice deep tone to it.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I have heard good things about 42DD (I have some of their billet shifter bushings) ; at the 3" exhaust size, many have said they have clearance issue, contact/hitting problems with the rear beam/axle. Is this a issue for you and do you have any knocking or body contact?

As for engine related nvh; the stock dmf removes a ton of noise and vibration, particularly in the 02m. My Southbend "silent" stage 2 endurance clutch kit; became progressively louder until it failed. BFI mounts just added to the noise; I guess, everyone has to decide what noise levels is acceptable. I guess there are no perfect solitons; every choice has its trade offs. A Fluidampr, at the performance level you are at and without a dmf, makes sense. Anything to reduce nose and vibration, normally soaked up by the stock parts, makes sense. Then, it makes you wonder; if high level dynamically balanced and blueprinted assemblies, would help.


----------



## hockeyman (May 19, 2016)

*Just for clarification*



Blackelk said:


> It's just a 42 draft design mk4 gti exhaust. It fits perfect, and has a nice deep tone to it.



Just to be certain......are you saying....the 3" 42DD MK4 GTI exhaust turbo back kit fits directly into the car? Just need to cut in the catalyst? I am in California and want to maintain smogability.

3" is definitely what I want for the deep throaty sound. I have a 2004 Turbo S.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Any gti exhaust will fit the beetle. With 42 draft they have an option for flange or slip-fit catalytic converter. The stock cat use the slip-fit. I got mild rubbing with the old 2.5 exhaust, but I don't get any with the 3 inch one. I guess because each one is made by hand. The next engine build I do will have everything balanced and blueprinted. I'm looking at doing an B5 S4, EVO 8-9, or FD Rx7 in a few years.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

442whp 394lbs torque. Car was only rev'ed to 6krpm, started going lean up top. Waiting for my friend to send me the picture of the graph.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Impressive numbers!  When you say it is going lean; does that mean, that your ecu tuning needs some work?


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, I was close to 13:1 afr after 6k rpm. I tried to mask it with increased fuel pressure, but no go. I'm maxing the 630cc injectors out. Next week I'm going to order a eurodyne ecu and then get some 1000cc injectors.


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

Blackelk said:


> 442whp 394lbs torque. Car was only rev'ed to 6krpm, started going lean up top. Waiting for my friend to send me the picture of the graph.


Very nice!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice man! Better get some slicks on there!! :laugh:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

1320video making the beetles body look way better than it is.


----------



## white out (Jan 13, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Scared4life (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd really love to check this out if your ever in Santa Fe, maybe you can give me some tips haha


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

What are you racing in the videos? Corvettes or Hondas...


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

A few new parts. The video was my friends EVOx. He's running a GT3076r and makes 420whp.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Uh, oh! More goodies! Probably a good place to start here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4613781

Keep us informed about your experiences with this tuning solution; I have heard about it but not much in reference to using it with the 1.8T in a New Beetle! :wave:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Ive had Eurodyne 630cc file on my car since 2010 with a wideband ecu conversion


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I see, I have heard EuroDyne Maestro; to be the best playground for tuning things, especially if you are making so many changes to your build. I would think; you would learn allot about tuning, playing around with that software!


----------



## Beebz1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Now this is something I'd like to do. Wake up my Beetle


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Got the chance to race a Challenger hellcat last week. Turns out the beetle is faster than I thought, dead even with the hellcat to illegal speeds. So I decided that wasn't good enough. Built head and bigger cams coming next week.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Huh, more pics and details requested! Who is going( tondo the head work and what brand cams Are you going with?


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm doing the work. I was going to send the head off to do a full port and polish, but I've seen plenty of people make 500hp on minimal head builds. Putting on Cat gold springs, Supertech valves, Cat 3658 cams, new lifters, valve seals, timing chain, apr cam bolt, apr and IE timing belt gear, port and match intake ports, and lap the valve seats if need. This should handle 8000 rpm redline with no problem. Will post pictures once everything comes in the mail.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, looking forward to the pics of the upgrades and new parts! eace:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Finished the head rebuild and cams a few weeks ago. Didn't take the best pics but heres what Ive got.


Stock exhaust valve springs vs the catcams golds


Supertech exhaust valve next to the stock. I left the intake valves stock.


Old seal vs the new. 

I'm working on tuning the idle right now, running a little rich. I lost about 400-500rpms of spool but gained over a 1000rpms in the top end. Reving to 8300rpms now. Hopefully will put a new video up soon and looking to do another dyno day end of the month.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Took the beetle out for some tuning. 28psi, 60 degrees F out.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks, like your fly'n!


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

https://youtu.be/raQc0jI4a4Y

Think I'm done with the power for a while.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, congrats; that is some serious horsepower!  Looking forward, to some videos; on the street and cruising! If you have any pics, of the engine compartment ; that would be cool too! eace:


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

The saga continuous. Want to hit the track this year, so out with the 02J and in with the 02m. Also added Fx725 clutch, M factory LSD, USP shift forks. Diesel geeks short shifter, NLS shim kit, and steal lines. The twin disc clutch isn't too bad after it broke in. Just need 15inch rims, slicks, and fix my windshield; then track time.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Should've just got a turbo s beetle. Would have saved some time.


----------

